# The Bedham Schoolhouse/Church - January 2015



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2015)

*A Collection Of Moodiness Via The Neighbourhood Mockingbird*

It was a rather miserable day to say the least, so a quick walk around the woods with some brilliant company we tracked down this tranquil place, having seen a few posts on it before and not in the mood to travel far and wide for epic and wanting a relatively peaceful explore with no hassle, this seemed close enough to see within the limits we restricted ourselves with, either that or im actually rather knackered still from Christmas.  or it was the long drive that took place on thursday (12hours).

As we stumbled into the woods, we came across a burnt out van, seemed someone had been here recently with a costa cup still in the burnt out drives door, police tape on the side an slightly round the back, I quickly took two shots as it fitted in very nicely with the broken trees and winter colours and we continued our little explore in the woods down the bank.


IMGP2566 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2567 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


We realised the church/school was a lovely drop from the hill, so like all good explores we began to walk down the steep muddy banks, was rather enjoyable not going the long way round even if slipping over we could condone rather than more walking.


IMGP2573 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

So here is a few of around and inside the remains of the fallen church...
Built in the style of a chapel it doubled up as the church on Sundays. The single room was divided by a curtain for infants and senior classes. At the end of the school week the chairs were turned to face the east and ink pots removed from the desks. In the 1930s services would be held there once or twice a month by the Rector of Fittleworth, with one of the local ladies playing the harmonium.

One of the more interesting parts of this place was the echoed ground underneath, you could hear every footstep you took echo, thus maybe having some sort of tunnel? or maybe just a cellar underground? I could not find any info but im sure someone would know more than me?

_I probably took more photos than needed for this place, as quite frankly not alot to be seen here, but it does make an excellent walk on a bleak and miserable Saturday _ 


IMGP2613 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2574 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2585 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2586 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2619 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2623 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2624 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP2653 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

*Maybe im getting old, but i was knackered by now...*


IMGP2642 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

Anyway we hung around until nightfall, an the owls decided to keep us company, as we made the long walk back to the car, cheers for looking not alot to show but some of you may like it, more to come soon - *Mockingbird*.


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful collection of images. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 15, 2015)

If ever a place needed some moodiness, this is it! Nice shots as ever.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2015)

Awesome shot! What a lovely old place. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Jan 15, 2015)

This little place is beautiful although I its shabby state adds to its charm, I really hope it gets maintained one day so it doesn't disappear.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Cheers everyone, glad some may like this  it is a very nice walkabout type of explore.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 15, 2015)

Great architecture and images.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 20, 2015)

Your images are brilliant! It looks like a beautiful little place


----------



## The Archivist (Jan 20, 2015)

A fine set. This really is a special little place isn't it? 



mockingbird said:


> One of the more interesting parts of this place was the echoed ground underneath, you could hear every footstep you took echo, thus maybe having some sort of tunnel? or maybe just a cellar underground? I could not find any info but im sure someone would know more than me?



Having seen the plans, there's no mention of a cellar. The boiler was above ground in one of the lean-tos and the heating flues ran inside the walls. It could be a drain or duct of some sort, I suppose.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

The Archivist said:


> A fine set. This really is a special little place isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Having seen the plans, there's no mention of a cellar. The boiler was above ground in one of the lean-tos and the heating flues ran inside the walls. It could be a drain or duct of some sort, I suppose.



Just seemed very weird all underneath seemed hollow, maybe there was no cellar but something is under the remains of the construction, cheers for the input bud


----------



## babes2010 (Jan 21, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Just seemed very weird all underneath seemed hollow, maybe there was no cellar but something is under the remains of the construction, cheers for the input bud


I've been there a few times, I think you will find it is the result of many years of falling leaves etc and the generally low lying damp ground.


----------

